# LOL Scramble February 2019 Comp



## Metallic Silver (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry it's been a long time. This comp will end in March 1, 2019.

Post your averages and time in comment.
(Whatever you want it to look like as long as i can understand it)

My Comment example:

1.(1st scramble time)
2.(2nd scramble time)
3.(3rd scramble time)
4.(4th scramble time)
5.(5th scramble time)
Average: (Average time)

Scrambles:

2x2:
1. F2 U2 F R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'
2. U' F' U' F' R2 U F' U F' U'
3. R U2 F R' F' R F2 R' U2 R'
4. R2 F R2 U' R' F U' R2 U2
5. U2 F R F2 U' F' U' R2 F U2

3x3:
1. D2 R2 D2 L B2 F2 L' R2 B2 R' D' L U' L R' B D' F R'
2. R L B F R L U' D' F' B' U D
3. D' L2 U L D L' U' B' D2 U' B' D' L B U B
4. U' F' R L D L' D' R2 D2 R U R' U' D' B L (No I’m not a Nazi)
5. R B2 F' D' U L' F D2 F' L D U' B2 F R'

4x4:
1. Uw2 Fw2 U Fw2 B2 Rw2 B L2 D' Rw2 B Rw'
2. F2 R' Uw2 D' B2 R' Uw2 L' Fw Uw2
3. U F Uw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Fw F' Uw'
4. B D B Uw2 F L2 U' Rw' R2 F' Rw'
5. L' B2 D' B F2 Uw2 B' U' Fw2 U' Fw2

5x5:
1. D U2 L D F' B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 B' R' Dw' F
2. Dw' Rw2 B' Dw2 Rw2 U B2 D' L U D Bw' D2 R2 Rw
3. Bw2 Rw2 D' Bw2 Lw R B' Uw2 R U2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' B
4. Rw2 Dw' F2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' R2 Bw Fw F Uw2 U' Lw2 L
5. Rw2 L R' F' D2 Rw' F Uw B2 U2 R' F Dw2 Fw2 

6x6:
1. Fw Uw' Fw' Rw' R Fw' F 3Fw' D2 Fw R' Uw F2 Uw2 U' B' F Rw'
2. 3Rw Rw' Fw' Rw 3Uw2 Uw' U2 R' Uw2 L2 3Uw' U2 L' Bw 
3. Dw2 Bw' R Lw' D Lw2 F L' Dw' R L 3Rw2 Lw' D' 3Uw' Lw'
4. 3Uw Rw Fw L2 3Fw' B2 Dw2 Uw2 R2 3Rw2 U L2 Dw' 3Fw2
5. 3Uw' 3Rw' Fw2 L' 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw' D2 Uw' Dw' Rw2 Bw'

7x7:
1. 3Bw2 Lw' D' Dw 3Bw' F2 3Rw' Fw' 3Lw' 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 B'
2. Dw2 Bw R' Lw2 U' Fw Lw2 3Rw2 Bw' F' Dw' 3Dw' U2 Lw2 3Lw' Fw2 3Dw'
3. 3Uw' Rw2 F Bw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' D' Fw 3Fw' R Lw F' B2 
4. Bw 3Uw2 Uw' Dw2 B2 U' Bw2 3Dw' Fw Bw2 3Fw Lw' 3Rw2 3Fw2 L
5. 3Uw2 3Lw' Rw2 Dw' Bw' 3Bw Uw' D2 Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw2 


Skewb:
1. U R U' B U B' L R L'
2. R' L' R L U' L U' L' R'
3. B' R L' U R' L B' R' B' 
4. L B L' B U R' U B L
5. U' R B R U B L' R L' U'

Pyraminx:
1. L R L B' U' B L R' U
2. L’ R’ L R’ l r u
3. U' L' B' U B' L' B' L'
4. U L' R L' R L R U' r b'
5. U R U R L R' B L

Megaminx:
1. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

2. R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

3. R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

4. R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U 

5. R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

Square-1:
1. (0,-4)/ (4,-5)/ (-4,-1)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-5)/ (3,0)/ (2,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-2,-1)/ (0,-4)/ (6,0)/ (-2,-4)/
2. (0,2)/(0,3)/(1,-5)/(-1,5)/(0,3)/(0,-2)
3. (1,0)/(-1,0)/(0,3)/(-5,0)/(5,0)/(0,-3)/(1,0)/
4. /(3,3)/(0,3)/(1,-5)/(4,-2)/(4,1)/(3,3)/
5. (-5,-3)/ (0,3)/ (-4,5)/ (3,0)/ (-2,-2)/ (3,0)/ (5,0)/ (6,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (4,0)/ (3,0)/ (-4,0)

3x3 Feet:
1. R L' B' R' L U B U' F2 R2 U D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B'
2. R' B2 L' B2 U2 L R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F U2 L U2 L' F R2
3. L2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R F2 R U' F' R' U' F U F L 
4. L2 D2 B2 L' U2 L U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 U R D' R D2 R' F2 D
5. D L2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D' F U' R' D2 B D U'

3x3 One-Handed:
1. L D' B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B L'
2. U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D R F' U' F2 D2 L2 R
3. F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D2 F2 D2 U' R U'
4. U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 F' D' B' F2 D R F R' B'
5. F' U L2 F L' U2 R U F' U L F' L' F U L' U' F U2 L U2 R'


FMC:
1. L U B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' D L F2 D' R D
2. D' L' F2 L2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' L' R U' B2 D'
3. U2 B D2 B U2 F L2 F' D2 L2 F2 D' B' L2 D' L2 D2 B D



3BLD:
1. U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B R2 U' B' U' B' U F2 R2 D' U' F'
2. U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 F2 D L R' D B2 F2 D' L F' D2
3. U2 L2 U2 B D2 F' D2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 U' B D' B' U' B D'
4. F2 R2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2
5. R B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U2 F U' B' R'

4BLD:
1. D2 B' L U L B' D2 F D2 R2 L U2 D2 B2 L D2 L U2 R2 U2
2. Uw2 L D2 B2 Rw2 U' Rw2 D' R' Fw2 D' R2 F' U Fw' Uw
3. F2 B2 Rw2 U R' Fw2 D Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 D R2 L B' D' Rw' Uw Rw2 U D Rw'
4. Rw2 Uw2 U F U Fw' F L' R Rw Uw Rw Uw U2 Fw' F'
5. Fw2 B2 D2 R' Fw Uw2 U' Fw D' R' Rw Fw D2 L' R2 B

5BLD:
1. F2 D2 Bw2 Lw' D' U' Lw' L2 B L2 F Fw Uw Dw2 D2 Bw' L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Dw2 D 
2. F B Lw' D2 F Fw' R' U Dw' Uw Bw2 Rw2 F2 Bw' Rw2 Fw2
3. U Fw' B2 F2 D Fw L2 F' R' F2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Fw Lw Uw2 R2 Dw2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 R
4. Uw2 Bw Rw2 F2 B Bw' Lw2 Bw R Rw' Dw' Bw' R' L'
5. D' U' Lw' Rw2 U2 D Dw2 Rw Lw B Bw' F2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Dw' R' F' B R2 F' B'

MBLD:
1. L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F U' B2 U F' R2
2. U' D L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L F' U D' R U' F2 L F' B'
3. L B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L' B U B2 D' L' R D'
4. U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 F' U2 F R2 D F' R2 D' L2 B F2 U'
5. U L2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 F R F L' R U' R' U' 
6. D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B' R B R' U' R' U L B2
7. U D2 L2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' L' B' R B L U R'
8. U F2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' L' U' B2 D2 L U R2 U2
9. F R F' U' R U R' F' U2 L F' L' F U L' U' L F U' F' L F2 R' F
10. R U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R
11. U2 F R F' U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 R U2 F' R' U2 F R' U' R' F2 R2 F R2 F'
12. U2 R2 U' R r U' R U R U' r' R' U2 R2 r U' R' U2 r U r2 U' R2 U2 R2
13. D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B2
14. F2 R' B2 L' U2 L U2 R F2 R U' R2 U B2 R
15. U F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 B U' B' R2 U F' U2 F
16. U B2 D' L2 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D L' R U2 L R'
17. F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 F U' F' D F U F
18. L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B' F R' U2 B F' R2
19. L2 F U R U' R' F U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U
20. R2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U'
21. F R F2 U' F R' U R' U'
22. B2 D' B2 D R' U' L' B2 L2 U B' R
23. F2 D' B U2 F' B' U F' R2 D2 R2 U2
24. R2 U R' U R2 Rw' U2 R2 U Rw' U Rw2 U' Rw2 U'
25. R' U2 R U2 L U2 B2 D L' D' B2 U2 L'
26. R U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R
27. r' U' R U' R' U2 F' r U' r' F2 r 
28. U R B2 U2 L U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 L' B' U2 R' B2 R' F U2
29. R2 B' U F2 U' B' U D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D B2
30. F R' U D2 F2 L' U' R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F' R2 D'
31. U R F U2 B' U2 F' R D2 L D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R
32. B2 L F2 U2 D' L D' F2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2
33. D2 R' D' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 D' F' R U2 R' B F' D' U
34. D2 F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 
35. U F R' F' R U2 L' U' L F U' R' F2 L F2 R U F' L' U2 R U R'
36. F L2 R' U2 R L F' D
37. D2 F D2 B' U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2
38. F2 U B U R U2 L2 F D R U' Uw'
39. D L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U B'
40. R' B R' B' D2 B L2 F D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L F' D' U' R F' D Rw2 Uw'
41. D2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 D L2 D F' R B' D2 R Rw Uw
42. U2 R D F R L' F' D' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F R2 F' D B Rw' Uw
43. L' D2 L D F2 U2 R U B R2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 B2 U L2 D Uw'
44. B R' U L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D2 B D2 U L D L F' D' Rw Uw
45. B U2 B2 R U R U F D2 R2 B D2 F R2 U2 B D2 Uw'
46. B' D2 L B2 D2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L' R D' L2 U F' U B' D F' Fw Uw'
47. B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R' B2 U F2 U F' U' F L R' F' Rw 
48. D' L' B' L' U F2 R F2 B2 U2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U B L' B' Rw2 Uw
49. D' F2 R F' L' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 B R' B Uw2
50. D2 F D' U L'

Mirror Cube:
1. L B' R F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' D' F' U2 F U2 R'
2. D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 D L2 R' D' U F' D' F2 R'
3. F' L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F U B' L2 B' F2 D
4. B2 L B2 L R2 U2 R B2 R' U2 B2 F2 D' L2 R2 F' L F' L2 U
5. R2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' D R2 D L2 D' F2 U'

Fisher Cube:
1. U F D2 R2 U L F' D B2 L U2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B
2. U' F' U2 L2 F R2 B2 F D2 R2 F L2 D L2 D' B' F2 U B'
3. L F' R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 F D' F2 D L2 U2 R' B
4. U2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B U' B' D' R' U R'
5. R D2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' U' L U R U' R D2

Kilominx:
1. R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
2. R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
3. R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
4. R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U 
5. R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

Ivy Cube:
1. B R' B' L B U' L' U'
2. L' R' B' U' B' R' B' U' L'
3. B' R' L B' R' B' L U'
4. R' U R' B' L B' U' L
5. U L R' U B U' R' B'

Master Pyraminx:
1. Uw B' Uw' Rw L' Rw B R' rw' b u'
2. B' Rw' Bw Lw R' Bw Uw B' uw'
3. U B' Rw U' R Bw' U' Lw l
4. Bw R' Bw Rw Lw R B' Rw l' bw u
5. Rw' U' Bw Lw B' U' B' Lw l' r' b u'

Redi Cube:
1. R' F f' l' L' f l F r' R' b' B' l F' r' R f' B' l F
2. r F f' r' L' b' B' R' f' F f' B' R L F r l' L B b
3. F L' l f' B' b' B' r' l' R b' L F' l' f' l f r' l' L'
4. f L r' R B' f' F' R F f' L R b' B' R l' f' l' B L
5. B' b l' f l' B' b' l' F' f b' r R l' F' r' L B b' l

8x8:
1. d' l' r u2 l' d' u 3u' l' 4r2 3l F' r' 4r 3l l2 L2 3d b 3f' L2 3l2 3f'
2. R2 f2 3l D' f' l2 d' r2 3r L 3u' l' r' U' 4f2 l2 4u2 b' 3f' 4u' D2 3f'
3. 4f' 4r' 3b 3d R2 F 3b 3d' U' D' 3f 3u2 3r' U l r d2 B2

9x9:
1. 3d d2 f 4f2 r f2 d' 3f' 3r L2 B 3b2 3u' D2 f B' 4f' 3b2 U L f2 3u' 3r2
2. D u2 U l2 3l2 3u' r 4f2 3l2 3b L2 U l u 4f' 4r' 3b 3d R2 F 3b 3d' U' D'
3. 3f 3u2 3r' U l r d2 B2 f' F 4u r B d u2 r2 f F l u2 4r 3d2 b2 D 3d U 4f

1x1:
1. x y’ x’ z y2 z x’ y z
2. x2 z y' x2 y x y2 z2 
3. x' z' x2 z2 x z2 x' 
4. z y2 x2 y2 z2 x2 z' x2
5. x' z' x' y' x z x z y' 

Speed FMC:
1. U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F' U F2 U' F R

Speed FMC: Set up papers, cubes, the scramble, pencils, your tools, and then start your timer. As you start the timer, you will write your solutions down on your paper. Once you’re happy with your written solution, you can stop the timer. You can go over an hour, however, whoever has the fastest time and a lower move count will be ranked higher. (Yes, I have the formula to rank you guys with this event.)

Speed Integration:






Have fun


----------



## chunky (Feb 16, 2019)

3x3:
29.35
39.13
33.76
29.47
27.11
Avg: 30.86
pretty average for me lol


----------



## Metallic Silver (Feb 23, 2019)

chunky said:


> 3x3:
> 29.35
> 39.13
> 33.76
> ...



still not bad


----------



## Metallic Silver (Mar 1, 2019)

1x1: 0.23 // (0.14), 0.30, 0.22, (0.47), 0.16


----------



## Metallic Silver (Mar 2, 2019)

Welp.

3x3:
1st Place: @chunky


----------

